# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Πλοία ανοικτού τύπου (παντόφλες) σε "βοηθητικά" καθήκοντα

## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την μικρή παντοφλίτσα _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΑ_ σε χθεσινές φωτογραφίες από την προβλήτα του Περάματος δίπλα στα αμφίπλωρα. Φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 7433_, και είναι βέβαια ευπρόσδεκτη οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον πληροφορία για τα καθήκοντα και το ιστορικό της.

IMG_0015.jpg__IMG_0586.jpg__IMG_0573.jpg
_Πέραμα - 16/09/2017_

----------


## npapad

> Να δούμε την μικρή παντοφλίτσα _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΑ_ σε χθεσινές φωτογραφίες από την προβλήτα του Περάματος δίπλα στα αμφίπλωρα. Φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 7433_, και είναι βέβαια ευπρόσδεκτη οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον πληροφορία για τα καθήκοντα και το ιστορικό της.
> 
> IMG_0015.jpg__IMG_0586.jpg__IMG_0573.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 16/09/2017_


Η συγκεκριμένη είναι κατασκευής του 2000 και 23,40 gt. ΔΔΣ SX8434. 18,28 μέτρα μήκος, 4,27 μέτρα πλάτος, 2 Γερμανικές μηχανές DAIMLER-BENZ 360 BHP. Δεν έχω τον ιδιοκτήτη αλλά λόγω ονόματος και σινιάλου στο φουγάρο υποπτεύομαι μια από τις εταιρείες των Βαρδινογιάννηδων ?
Και εδώ μια φωτογραφία της στους Παξούς το 2011 (με άλλο σινιάλο στο φουγάρο)
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1467198

----------


## npapad

> Να δούμε την μικρή παντοφλίτσα _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΑ_ σε χθεσινές φωτογραφίες από την προβλήτα του Περάματος δίπλα στα αμφίπλωρα. Φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 7433_, και είναι βέβαια ευπρόσδεκτη οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον πληροφορία για τα καθήκοντα και το ιστορικό της.
> 
> IMG_0015.jpg__IMG_0586.jpg__IMG_0573.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 16/09/2017_





> Η συγκεκριμένη είναι κατασκευής του 2000 και 23,40 gt. ΔΔΣ SX8434. 18,28 μέτρα μήκος, 4,27 μέτρα πλάτος, 2 Γερμανικές μηχανές DAIMLER-BENZ 360 BHP. Δεν έχω τον ιδιοκτήτη αλλά λόγω ονόματος και σινιάλου στο φουγάρο υποπτεύομαι μια από τις εταιρείες των Βαρδινογιάννηδων ?
> Και εδώ μια φωτογραφία της στους Παξούς το 2011 (με άλλο σινιάλο στο φουγάρο)
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1467198


Και επιπλέον φωτογραφία από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick στις 12-4-2017 στους Παξούς (με το παλιό σινιάλο αλλά σε άλλο χρώμα !)
IMG_0829.jpg
Λόγω του πρόσφατου "χαρακτηριστικού" ΝΒ στο φουγάρο υποψιάζομαι φρέσκια αγορά από το Βαρδινογιάννη... Θα δείξει !

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Μαριάνα ....έχουν ανοίξει δουλειές. 

ΜΑΡΙΑΝΑ-ΝΠ-7433-02-10-10-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο τέλος ....για να δούμε ....τι θα κάνουν????

ΜΑΡΙΑΝΑ-ΝΠ-7433-03-19-10-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τις .....εξελίξεις του Μαριάνα στις 23/11/2017.

ΜΑΡΙΑΝΑ-ΝΠ-7433-05-23-11-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μαριάνα πλέον βρίσκεται στο νερό. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΜΑΡΙΑΝΑ-ΝΠ-7433-07-21-12-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Μαριάνα πλέον βρίσκεται στο νερό.
> 
> ΜΑΡΙΑΝΑ-ΝΠ-7433-07-21-12-2017.jpg


H παντοφλίτσα διαθέτει μέχρι και συσκευή AIS (!!!), και έτσι εκτός από το ότι θα μπορούμε να την ...παρακολουθούμε, την βλέπουμε σήμερα σε ταξιδάκι (δοκιμαστικό ???) στον Σαρωνικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ήταν φαίνεται ....μόνο δοκιμαστικό γιατί συνεχίζει ΝΑ της Ύδρας με 6,8 μίλια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα ΝΑ από τα Αντικύθηρα με προορισμό την Κρήτη.

----------


## npapad

> H παντοφλίτσα διαθέτει μέχρι και συσκευή AIS (!!!), και έτσι εκτός από το ότι θα μπορούμε να την ...παρακολουθούμε, την βλέπουμε σήμερα σε ταξιδάκι (δοκιμαστικό ???) στον Σαρωνικό.





> Αυτή την ώρα ΝΑ από τα Αντικύθηρα με προορισμό την Κρήτη.


Υποθέτω στους Καλούς Λιμένες πηγαίνει (μάλλον θα δουλέψει εκεί).

[English]
I presume she is heading for Kali Limenes (probably to start working there).

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα ανοικτού τύπου ferryboat το CATRO IX με ΙΜΟ 9784441 μας ήρθε την Δευτέρα από το AZOV (Ρωσία). Αφού έκατσε στη ράδα την επομένη πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.  Απ' ότι βλέπουμε είναι κατασκευασμένη το 2016 και οι διαστάσεις του είναι  47,1 Χ 10,9 μέτρα. Στη φωτο φαίνεται ότι κάτι έχει φορτωμένο. Δυστυχώς εκεί που ....χώθηκε δεν είναι εύκολο για φωτογραφία.

CATRO_IX.jpg CATRO-IX-04-13-06-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το περίεργο με αυτήν την παντοφλίτσα είναι ότι εκπέμπει στο AIS ως επιβατηγό (με μπλε χρώμα) ενώ σαφώς δεν φαίνεται για κάτι τέτοιο. Από ότι βλέπω στην φωτό σου Παντελή, έχει δέσει σε σημείο του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου που δεν ευνοεί την φορτοεκφόρτωση, και κάπως ανορθόδοξα για παντόφλα, με την πρύμη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _CATRO IX_ εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, χωρίς όλες αυτές τις ημέρες να έχει ξεφορτώσει το πλεούμενο που μεταφέρει αλλά και ούτε να έχει φορτώσει κάτι άλλο.

IMG_0321.jpg__IMG_0130.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/06/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια των τριών προηγούμενων ποστ, να πούμε ότι το _CATRO IX_ (ΙΜΟ 9784441) αφού παρέμεινε επί τρεις εβδομάδες στη Σαλαμίνα, αναχώρησε σήμερα με προορισμό του το Πορτ Σάιντ. Πιθανότατα χωρίς να ξεφορτώσει το πλοιάριο που μετέφερε, μιας και σήμερα  που το ξαναείδα λίγη ώρα πριν αναχωρήσει ήταν ακόμα φορτωμένο.

Τις δύο τελευταίες ημέρες το _CATRO IX_ είχε αλλάξει θέση στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, και είχε πρυμοδετήσει στην ανατολική πλευρά του ναυπηγείου. Στάθηκα πάντως τυχερός σήμερα, μιας και διακρινόταν το όνομα του μικρού πλοιαρίου που μεταφέρει, το οποίο είναι το _CATRO IV_ κατασκευής 2015, ένα μικρό επιβατηγό, πιθανόν και πιλοτίνα, για το οποίο μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε _εδώ_ και να δούμε φωτογραφία του _εδώ_.

----------


## npapad

> Σε συνέχεια των τριών προηγούμενων ποστ, να πούμε ότι το _CATRO IX_ (ΙΜΟ 9784441) αφού παρέμεινε επί τρεις εβδομάδες στη Σαλαμίνα, αναχώρησε σήμερα με προορισμό του το Πορτ Σάιντ. Πιθανότατα χωρίς να ξεφορτώσει το πλοιάριο που μετέφερε, μιας και σήμερα  που το ξαναείδα λίγη ώρα πριν αναχωρήσει ήταν ακόμα φορτωμένο.
> 
> Τις δύο τελευταίες ημέρες το _CATRO IX_ είχε αλλάξει θέση στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, και είχε πρυμοδετήσει στην ανατολική πλευρά του ναυπηγείου. Στάθηκα πάντως τυχερός σήμερα, μιας και διακρινόταν το όνομα του μικρού πλοιαρίου που μεταφέρει, το οποίο είναι το _CATRO IV_ κατασκευής 2015, ένα μικρό επιβατηγό, πιθανόν και πιλοτίνα, για το οποίο μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε _εδώ_ και να δούμε φωτογραφία του _εδώ_.


Το συγκεκριμένο πλοιάριο πρέπει να το κουβαλάει πάντα μαζί του γιατί είναι φορτωμένο πάνω του σε όλες σχεδόν τις φωτογραφίες που έχω δει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το συγκεκριμένο πλοιάριο πρέπει να το κουβαλάει πάντα μαζί του γιατί είναι φορτωμένο πάνω του σε όλες σχεδόν τις φωτογραφίες που έχω δει.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε όλες τις διαθέσιμες φωτό του _CATRO IX_ είναι φορτωμένο με κάποιο μικρό πλοιάριο. Όχι όμως συνεχώς με το _CATRO IV_, _σε αυτήν_ για παράδειγμα αλλά και _σε αυτήν_ είναι κάποιο άλλο, εν προκειμένω το _CATRO X_. Δεν σου φαίνεται κάπως περίεργο αυτό Νεκτάριε ??? Να μεταφέρει συνεχώς κάποιο πλοιάριο -της ίδιας όμως με αυτό- εταιρείας ??? Τι είδους άραγε "αποστολές" να αναλαμβάνει - αναλαμβάνουν ???

----------


## npapad

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε όλες τις διαθέσιμες φωτό του _CATRO IX_ είναι φορτωμένο με κάποιο μικρό πλοιάριο. Όχι όμως συνεχώς με το _CATRO IV_, _σε αυτήν_ για παράδειγμα αλλά και _σε αυτήν_ είναι κάποιο άλλο, εν προκειμένω το _CATRO X_. Δεν σου φαίνεται κάπως περίεργο αυτό Νεκτάριε ??? Να μεταφέρει συνεχώς κάποιο πλοιάριο -της ίδιας όμως με αυτό- εταιρείας ??? Τι είδους άραγε "αποστολές" να αναλαμβάνει - αναλαμβάνουν ???


Όσον αφορά το CATRO IX βρέθηκαν μερικά στοιχεία παραπάνω.

Κατασκευασμένο στη Μαλαισία σαν "Landing Craft" . Δείτε εδώ :
http://www.berjayadockyard.com/vesse...CATRO%20IX.pdf
Το συγκεκριμένο ναυπηγείο έχει φτιάξει και άλλες "παντόφλες" όπως και άλλα βοηθητικά. Δείτε εδώ :
http://www.berjayadockyard.com/portfolio.html

Κατασκευάστηκε για την Van Oord για να χρησιμοποιηθεί στις εξορύξεις πετρελαίου στο Καζακστάν. Τα οικόπεδα εξόρυξης εκεί είναι προαβάσιμα από 2 ρηχά κανάλια το *CA*rgo *T*ransportation *RO*ute - *CATRO* (68 χλμ. μήκος) και το PRORVA (72 χλμ.). Η Van Oord ανακατεύτηκε με την (μεγάλης κλίμακας) βυθοκόρηση των καναλιών και την κατασκευή των υποδομών και προφανώς χρησιμοποιεί αυτά τα πλοία για μεταφορά μηχανημάτων/υλικών στο ρηχό κανάλι.

Δείτε εδώ ένα σχετικό βίντεο :
https://vimeo.com/245190054

----------


## npapad

Η ΜΑΡΙΑΝΑ που έχουμε δει σε προηγούμενα post, στους Καλούς Λιμένες όπου και δουλεύει πλέον.
Φωτογραφία στις 21-10-2018.
DSC_9323.jpg

----------


## gioros

Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι για αυτόIMG_20191122_121950.jpgIMG_20191122_121931.jpg ?

----------


## express adonis

> Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι για αυτόΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 196045Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196046 ?


θα το δεις σε μια εκπομπη του νικου μανεση 60 λεπτα ελλαδα στο επεισοδιο νομιζω της κιμωλου...δουλευε για την ποντιση καλωδιων....

----------


## gioros

> θα το δεις σε μια εκπομπη του νικου μανεση 60 λεπτα ελλαδα στο επεισοδιο νομιζω της κιμωλου...δουλευε για την ποντιση καλωδιων....


Ευχαριστώ θα το ψάξω

----------


## express adonis

> Ευχαριστώ θα το ψάξω


δεν ειναι στην κιμωλο σε αλλο επεισοδιο κυκλαδων προσπαθω να το βρω αλλα δεν μπορω...εκει ομως το χα δει...

----------


## npapad

> Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι για αυτόΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 196045Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196046 ?





> θα το δεις σε μια εκπομπη του νικου μανεση 60 λεπτα ελλαδα στο επεισοδιο νομιζω της κιμωλου...δουλευε για την ποντιση καλωδιων....





> Ευχαριστώ θα το ψάξω





> δεν ειναι στην κιμωλο σε αλλο επεισοδιο κυκλαδων προσπαθω να το βρω αλλα δεν μπορω...εκει ομως το χα δει...


Φορτηγίδα ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ του Γεώργιου Τζανάκου, κατασκευής 1994, 37 κ.ο.χ., νηολόγιο Πύλου 21. Δούλευε για πολλά χρόνια στη Σούδα σαν φορτηγίδα και τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι παροπλισμένη στο Καλυμπάκι Ελευσίνας στο σημείο της φωτογραφίας. Εδώ και μια δική μου από το 2016 : http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2529684
Πουλήθηκε το 2018 (νομίζω στο Σπανόπουλο) αλλά συνεχίζει να είναι ανενεργή.
Υποπτεύομαι λόγω νηολογίου ότι σούλεψε στην Πύλο αρχικά αλλά δεν το επιβεβαίωσα ποτέ...

----------


## express adonis

Οι φορτηγιδες αυτες ειναι παντος καιρου η εχουν περιορισμους??

----------


## gioros

> Φορτηγίδα ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ του Γεώργιου Τζανάκου, κατασκευής 1994, 37 κ.ο.χ., νηολόγιο Πύλου 21. Δούλευε για πολλά χρόνια στη Σούδα σαν φορτηγίδα και τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι παροπλισμένη στο Καλυμπάκι Ελευσίνας στο σημείο της φωτογραφίας. Εδώ και μια δική μου από το 2016 : http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2529684
> Πουλήθηκε το 2018 (νομίζω στο Σπανόπουλο) αλλά συνεχίζει να είναι ανενεργή.
> Υποπτεύομαι λόγω νηολογίου ότι σούλεψε στην Πύλο αρχικά αλλά δεν το επιβεβαίωσα ποτέ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

